# Vehicle Damage



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Has anyone had a claim, from a customer at a commercial site you plow, for damage to there vehicle from driving over a median covered in snow?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Brad3403;1709528 said:


> Has anyone had a claim, from a customer at a commercial site you plow, for damage to there vehicle from driving over a median covered in snow?


That's probably covered under their "driver stupidity" clause.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Deny the claim. You can't plow medians. You are not responsible for their stupidity.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

That would be a claim on their auto policy...

I hate people


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

:laughing:

All good answers.

I wouldn't think you are liable for this, but...you never know.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I am pretty sure you are not responsible for stupidity. But in todays society of sue happy morons anything is possible.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

and I thought I was stupid


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Ohhhhh mannnnnn


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

.............

I'm going with no here.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Was the lot plowed and they drove over the median? Or was it not plowed? Their argument may be that it is your fault because you hadn't plowed the lot...

We need more details...!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1709840 said:


> and I thought I was stupid


You know I just had to.....

_We don't need no stinkin tires !

Your honor, I was just driving too fast for the road conditions....

What do you mean we can't park here ?

Well, it's green and matches the trees..

I was testing the antilock brakes and anti skid controls

A squirrel jumped out in the road, and I swerved to miss it.

A baby carriage rolled out in the road and I avoided it, but wound up on the side of the road.

There was this pretty girl, and I looked at her butt as she was walking by, and next thing I knew I was on top of a mound of snow.

lol

_


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1710325 said:


> You know I just had to.....
> 
> _We don't need no stinkin tires !
> 
> ...


Hes married the last one he cant do


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it'd be a first for the liability in a one vehicle accident to fall on anyone but the driver of the one vehicle, assuming no other person acted in a manor to cause the accident (brick off bridge, someone runs in street or throws something at car, ladies flashing driver, etc). Last one is likely drivers faults still, haha. Disclaimer: I'm not an expert but my wife and parents all work in insurance.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

looks like a 360 spin!....wonder if there was ballast in the bed?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

xgiovannix12;1710350 said:


> Hes married the last one he cant do


That's not true. I've been on a diet for the last 26+ years, and I check out the menu's all the time...


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

its ok I get flashed all the time when im plowing. But I dont end up on snow piles


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

xgiovannix12;1710586 said:


> its ok I get flashed all the time when im plowing. But I dont end up on snow piles


Yeah, but men flashing you their junk, doesn't count.....


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1710597 said:


> Yeah, but men flashing you their junk, doesn't count.....


:laughing: you got me there.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Brad3403;1709528 said:


> Has anyone had a claim, from a customer at a commercial site you plow, for damage to there vehicle from driving over a median covered in snow?


Are you saying a person has filed a claim against you for damages caused by them driving into/over a island in a parking lot? Was there a curb involved? So the people are suing for damages that you caused when you hit their vehicle? Or are they suing because they don't know how to drive?


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

They are trying to submit a claim because THEY drove over a median and caused damage to their own vehicle. The lot had been plowed and there claiming its our fault for not clearing off the median.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

From the sounds of it its the drivers parents fault for not using birth control to prevent having such a stupid kid.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Brad3403;1711233 said:


> They are trying to submit a claim because THEY drove over a median and caused damage to their own vehicle. The lot had been plowed and there claiming its our fault for not clearing off the median.


Any reasonable judge would throw this out if it got that far. That being said, I'd call my insurance agent and attorney just in case.

Side note: Bird man, how did that happen? Apologies to the op for possible thread derailment


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Brad3403;1711233 said:


> They are trying to submit a claim because THEY drove over a median and caused damage to their own vehicle. The lot had been plowed and there claiming its our fault for not clearing off the median.


You have got to be kidding me. If they were that stupid then they deserve what they got. Any insurance adjuster is going to laugh at this.

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it.
Tell them good luck getting anything out of you for something so stupid.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Ridiculous what people will try though... Claiming your stupidity is someone else's fault...


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

mud;1711481 said:


> From the sounds of it its the drivers parents fault for not using birth control to prevent having such a stupid kid.


+1000
I'm so sick of people not taking responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

peteo1;1711505 said:


> Any reasonable judge would throw this out if it got that far. That being said, I'd call my insurance agent and attorney just in case.
> 
> Side note: Bird man, how did that happen? Apologies to the op for possible thread derailment


Forgot I was in 4x2 k guess


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

so what happened with this. op get sued?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This guy wished he ran over a parking island first


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

im surprised he cant get out of that.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just use the pusher to push your self backwards.. I have had mini loaders and big loaders stuck always able to dig my self out with the bucket


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Just for your own safety, I would take lots of pictures as soon as possible. Just in case.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

She's been advised to report it to her insurance company.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Brad3403;1719051 said:


> She's been advised to report it to her insurance company.


It's an alberta thing...... I thought the drivers here were bad but Alberta is where I think all the bad drivers come from lol.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Flawless440;1713961 said:


> Just use the pusher to push your self backwards.. I have had mini loaders and big loaders stuck always able to dig my self out with the bucket


Maybe Todd is driving it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

There is a whole area over here of nicely cleaned plowed parking lot. Naw, F that. im headdin for this big pile of snow and florin it!


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

If anything the property owner would have more liability for not having markers. But still its the drivers fault. I would be too embarrassed to even call my insurance if I did that.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

CleanCutL&S;1719170 said:


> If anything the property owner would have more liability for not having markers. But still its the drivers fault. I would be too embarrassed to even call my insurance if I did that.


i was thinking the same but didnt want to say anything


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brad3403;1711233 said:


> They are trying to submit a claim because THEY drove over a median and caused damage to their own vehicle. The lot had been plowed and there claiming its our fault for not clearing off the median.


I guess laughing in her\his face would be inappropriate?



mud;1711481 said:


> From the sounds of it its the drivers parents fault for not using birth control to prevent having such a stupid kid.


Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

A few years back a snowplower told me he was getting sued by a homeowner because he broke a water line in their basement and it flooded. He then told me she left an attached garden hose running across the driveway, and it snowed 12". Well, he yanked the hose bibb right out of the foundation.

He then accused me of laughing at him. To which I corrected him and stated I'm laughing at the incident. I would have filed a counterclaim for frivolity if she had not voluntarily dismissed the case.

There are no laws against having a room temperature IQ (unfortunately).


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

CleanCutL&S;1719170 said:


> If anything the property owner would have more liability for not having markers. But still its the drivers fault. I would be too embarrassed to even call my insurance if I did that.


How was it not marked? The general procedure for driving where there is snow, is to NOT drive where there are PILES of it. This incident is akin to the old "hold my beer and watch this".

What was driver doing? Drunkenly slamming through snow banks for fun? Frankly, driver should be held responsible for paying cleanup costs.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

jasonv;1722500 said:


> How was it not marked? The general procedure for driving where there is snow, is to NOT drive where there are PILES of it. This incident is akin to the old "hold my beer and watch this".
> 
> What was driver doing? Drunkenly slamming through snow banks for fun? Frankly, driver should be held responsible for paying cleanup costs.


I like your thought process here. Send the SOB a bill for being a moron! :laughing:


----------

